# Another screwed up poacher



## bones44

http://outdoornews.com/michigan/news/article_c3c6d4e6-09c3-11e1-86f8-001cc4c002e0.html This is one or more sick people in my book. Very sad.


----------



## hassell

WOW and Incredible is all I have to say!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattuk

There's not many words you can use for these people, well that I can type anyway!


----------



## JTKillough

I got a few....Idiots, Morons, Dummkopf (German),идиот (Russian),白痴 (Chinese), الأحمق (Arabic), sorry excuse for a human. I guess I've covered it. Just one more nail in the outdoorsmans coffin.


----------



## Helmet_S

I just hope that people see the difference between hunters and poachers.


----------



## Mattuk

JTKillough said:


> I got a few....Idiots, Morons, Dummkopf (German),идиот (Russian),白痴 (Chinese), الأحمق (Arabic), sorry excuse for a human. I guess I've covered it. Just one more nail in the outdoorsmans coffin.


Very good Jim!


----------



## bones44

X2 Jim !!


----------



## Antlerz22

JTKillough said:


> I got a few....Idiots, Morons, Dummkopf (German),идиот (Russian),白痴 (Chinese), الأحمق (Arabic), sorry excuse for a human. I guess I've covered it. Just one more nail in the outdoorsmans coffin.


Its just the sort of thing a NON hunter--treehugger does. Its just like the incident with our own government letting ak's etc being sold across the border in mexico where one of them was actually used to kill an american border patrol agent. All in the hopes of fomenting gun haters into a frenzy for further action/"laws" concerning guns. But it leaked out and a subpoena was issued but snubbed at by whom it was directed to. Wish I could recall the incident --it happened this year I believe. My point being, they stoop to unimaginable lows and deceit to further their goals--no matter what the cost/atrocity. When they catch them they need to cut off their trigger finger, and remove their dominant eye.


----------



## youngdon

I hope they find the people responsible for this and prosecute them fully.


----------



## bones44

The person or person's responsible for this sickness is not actually a poacher but a serial killer/s in training. Some people are just so twisted that they think this stuff is OK. I've played hundreds of pranks and no one or creature was ever hurt or killed. Utter nonsense and the worst part is they'll get a slap on the wrist. I say string em up and make em a pinata !!


----------



## countrydan05

Your talking about operation "fast and furious" with the ak's in mexico.


----------



## Antlerz22

countrydan05 said:


> Your talking about operation "fast and furious" with the ak's in mexico.


Exactly! I remembered yesterday and had looked it up. The guys name involved was Eric Holder along with some other slugs.


----------



## ebbs

I agree... Atrocious!

...how dare they misspell "Wolves."


----------



## bones44

Sorry AZ22 didn't read your post correctly. This topic still has me seeing steam. They're trying to establish a moose hunting season here and now this is brought out for all to see. Not the publicity sportsmen need.


----------



## ghost1066

We see crap like this all the time with deer and road poachers. Kill one in a field, drag it to the road, cut the head off then leave the rest. Had one idiot shoot an elk saying he thought it was a deer.


----------



## bones44

I hear ya ghost. I've seen does shot at the state game areas and just thrown off to the side of the parking area missing the backstraps. Our forefathers are rolling in their graves at what people have become after all the hard work they put into such a great country. Very sad.


----------

